# Canadian Real Estate Wealth magazine



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I came across this magazine while running some errands earlier. I was surprised as it seemed to have a huge slant towards buying, selling and investing in real estate while focusing only on the positives and not mentioning any of the negatives. Lots of stories about how John & Jane Doe bought one property, then another, then another and eventually retired wealthy because of real estate. They make it seem like it's so easy without mentioning what can go wrong (and lots can go wrong).

Has anyone else noticed this bias? I guess I shouldn't be too surprised but it seemed half full of ads for realtors, brokers, property managers, etc.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I've read it a few times...if I remember correctly, if you look into who actually owns and publishes the magazine, it will become much clearer as to the bias.

Not a useful magazine from what I saw, but very pretty and expensive to produce.


----------



## NotMe (Jan 10, 2011)

Just a Guy said:


> I've read it a few times...if I remember correctly, if you look into who actually owns and publishes the magazine, it will become much clearer as to the bias.
> 
> Not a useful magazine from what I saw, but very pretty and expensive to produce.


It's called "Canadian Real Estate Wealth" and the question is, "is it biased?"


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

^ I find "Cigar Aficionado" to be way too pro-cigar. ;-)


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

^ I find "Swank" to be way too pro-wank.


----------

